# Mahogany Floor Installation



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

You're doing some fantastic work!! :thumbup:
Congrats!


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

beautiful deck you have there... :thumbsup: will it be hard to keep looking that way with the sun and weather?


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys.

i sealed the bottom before installation with penofin oil.
will be sanding the whole deck and doing the same on top pretty soon.

not sure how long it will stay looking nice and colorful, or if it will fade.

the porch doesn't get a lot of sun, so i think it will last a long time.

thanks.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------

